
Are Repeat entrepreneurs guided by a 'deeper force'? - transburgh
http://www.smallbusinessbranding.com/715/how-to-use-your-intuition-for-better-business-outcomes/
======
transburgh
Do you believe that repeat or successful entrepreneurs have the golden
'touch'?

